# Chinga and Maddies Riding!



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

All about Chinga and I riding!
~~~~
Well today I worked with Chinga and we did some cantering and a little bit of jumping. Critique is fine for every day but today, because everything really died! Heres todays videos and pictures:

Photos:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=572903&id=1271516909

















http://s133.photobucket.com/albums/q57/cloe867/?action=view&current=Video003.flv


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Videos:


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Well you need to sink your wieght in you heels and get the irons on the ball of your feet.
And i would say stop jumping for a while and work on your two-point on the flat


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy says: Did you miss the part where I said no critque today?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Video I made from yesterdays riding, todays is uploading now:

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip..._byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1"


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I worked on keeping my leg under me while jumping and I think I've improved already. I also brought up contact in the reins it helped alot. Critique welcome!

Photos:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_If you put the stirrup across the ball of your foot it will help a lot with keeping your leg under you, and keeping your heel down. You're foots a bit too far though the stirrup, if you were to fall you have more chance of getting your foot stuck which isn't fun. 

And question, does Chinga have any white markings? I swear I saw him with a star on his face, but after looking at these, I believe I was mistaken?  Haha.

_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, I fell off Corby the other day and my instructor said "Lucky Maddie knows not to put her feet all the way threw the irons" Opps. 

He has a grayish bit on his head, but its just the way his face coat (got no wording) goes. So its not really a marking.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

he has 13 or 14 white hairs where a star should be. yes i'm strange. and i know this because i counted them the other day. what a way to waste time while your friend is taking up! otherwise, no


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Well it's good you can get your feet out, you never want to be dragged, not pretty.

And wow, 13 or 14, you must have been really bored. _


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

yes i was. but i'm so clever, i can count! i am learning how to read soon !YAY!! LOL.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

For your information...they are grey! See I know my colours.

Heres todays video:

Riding 25-07-09 on Vimeo


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

yes u may know your colour but i will question your progress on the animals???


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

Why are you falling so far forward when you come down from the jump?

And, why are your feet so far into the stirrups?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I was a rabbit I'm telling you! Not a whatever you thought I was...Edward Cullen?

Beloved Killer: Not falling forward is something I'm working on and Im working on my feet tommorow.


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> I was a rabbit I'm telling you! Not a whatever you thought I was...Edward Cullen?
> 
> Beloved Killer: Not falling forward is something I'm working on and Im working on my feet tommorow.


Why not go on the lunge instead and further your skills all round?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I hate lunges, I was riding a horse majorly spooked (can we not go there). So I'll never be lunged again unless by my instructor.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

no...you thought you were Edward Cullen if i remember correctly?? and rabbits don't climb trees i hope u figure that one out soon. 

and beloved killer... about the lunge line, i agree with u but Ching is still being lunged only on the ground, for a few reasons, so ChingazMyBoy doesn't want to lunge him with riding yet.


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> I hate lunges, I was riding a horse majorly spooked (can we not go there). So I'll never be lunged again unless by my instructor.


Being lunged is safer than riding solo, Chingaz...

Unless the lunge line were to get caught around his legs, that is.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

And also Pumpkinz I will explain to you why I won't be lunged by anyone but my instructor when Im trying to walk on water!


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

Question, Chingaz. Why don't you listen to anything that anyone has to say that will better your horse riding skills?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I do, I just refuse to lunge. Long, complicater and scary on my behalf story. So I won't lunge on a horse unless my instructor is the one lunging me.


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> I do, I just refuse to lunge. Long, complicater and scary on my behalf story. So I won't lunge on a horse unless my instructor is the one lunging me.


No, that's not what I'm talking about. Not my post, but all of the others. For example, steadying him on lower jumps.

You get advice on your technique in almost all of your threads and then you simply ignore it. What's the point? You're in between a beginner/intermediate skill level at the moment and if you just took on board some of the things that the people on this forum said then you'd be a much better rider.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I've done the lower jumps, I take all the advice given to me. You ask Pumpkinzmybaby22 I'm out there the next day doing it and ending up in the dirt most the time (usually cause Im being an idiot while cooling him down...but anyway) I've had him jumping with my instructor and she says he is fine at the level I'm jumping him at. I'm I going to jump him higher? No, Not yet anyway, because I know he isn't ready for it and the reason I made this thread is so I can learn. I really want to start competing with Chinga, but at the moment I know we arn't good enough, so I truly want to learn with him. His my baby and I love him, and I've worked out that even though I know him best people know more about riding then me.


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> You ask Pumpkinzmybaby22 I'm out there the next day doing it and ending up in the dirt most the time (usually cause Im being an idiot while cooling him down...but anyway)


I'm not talking to PumpinzMyBaby22, I'm talking to you.

 You've been told to slow down multiple times on this forum. How do you end up in the dirt from doing that?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*"usually cause Im being an idiot while cooling him down...but anyway" *When I cool him down I'll practise some tricks while he has a walk. 

I listen now it was just that well he was my horse and it felt like I could do what I wanted to do with him, because I hadn't worked with ex-race horses. Apart from at my old riding school and they had been out of riding for years. So I thought well they can do it so can he. I've realized now that he needs to learn and that I can learn with him. He is willing to learn I've just got to spend the time with him. Can we please leave the past as what it is the past, as I'm willing to listen and learn now. If I don't Pumpkinzmybaby22 can push me out of the tree next time (ignore us we are usually stupid)


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, I've decieded instead of working on my canter and jumping posistion tommorow, that I will give Chinga a break and work stirrupless for the whole ride and try to use my stirrups as little as possible.


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

I've noticed you bounce alot in the saddle. You need to work on keeping your bum down. ;]


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh, and I'm noticing this when you canter.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks PassionHorse, I try to stay in the saddle as much as I can, and I was also riding with jumping length stirrups *Is the lenght right?* So that made it slightly harder for me. If its the canter when he was going faster he wanted to go faster I was trying to pull him back and focusing on pulling him back, but when he is in a faster canter that is something I need to work on.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> about the lunge line, i agree with u but Ching is still being lunged only on the ground, for a few reasons, so ChingazMyBoy doesn't want to lunge him with riding yet.


I see a huge contradiction here, given that the OP has given people 'lessons' on him ON the longe line??? 

Not to be 'too observant' within coexisting threads or anything...but...explaination here! From the owner not Pumpkin please...


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

As far as the riding critique, overall, I see alot of unsteadiness; there are times when you are jumping way ahead, your leg falls back, you have no release. Then there are times when you don't even jump with the horse, and you wind up WAY behind him on the landing, which is EXTREMELY dangerous, especially if he were to decide to bolt, or buck; you'd have no control, because you're already so far back, that your body could do nothing to help get him back under control before you'd fall off the rear. 

As others have mentioned, and it's in ALL the pictures, and videos, so definitely not just a 'one time' thing...if it were, I would see improvement through out the lesson; your foot stays way too far into the stirrup; dangerous. Maybe it's just a habit with Chinga, because theres' not a trainer there to tell you to shove it back where it needs to be, but it needs to be worked on. Heels down, as well, and that in and of itself will help keep your foot where it needs to be. 

If you don't feel safe on a longe line with Chinga himself, you can practice on someone else's horse, if there's another person willing to allow you use of an old schoolmaster; but honestly, you need alot of work on your seat...you could get seriously hurt if Chinga made one bad move, whether an intentional runout, or a slip up before a jump, because your seat, and legs aren't doing what they should be doing to keep you steady...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Only other horse is Pumpkin, and I won't be lunged on any horse unless my instructor is the one lunging me. Today we didn't care we had fun...hahaha. I'll upload videos in a sec. Its all habits with him, I guess its cause there is no trainer there but I've started yelling at Pumpkinzmybaby when she doesn't yell at me. Its also one of the reasons I've made this thread so people can help me.


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Only other horse is Pumpkin, and I won't be lunged on any horse unless my instructor is the one lunging me. *Today we didn't care we had fun...hahaha.* I'll upload videos in a sec. Its all habits with him, I guess its cause there is no trainer there but I've started yelling at Pumpkinzmybaby when she doesn't yell at me. Its also one of the reasons I've made this thread so people can help me.


Being immature and falling off of Pumpkin is considered fun to you?

Didn't you supposed hurt yourself really badly?

You're very good at contradicting yourself. You're not a trainer (like you say you are) if you're scared of getting back on a horse that needs to be taught the difference between right and wrong.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I rode Chinga before Pumpkin, so I wasn't sore. I wasn't being immature on Pumpkin I was having some fun on Chinga.


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> I rode Chinga before Pumpkin, so I wasn't sore. I wasn't being immature on Pumpkin I was having some fun on Chinga.


You both fell off of Pumpkin today. How is that considered fun?

No wonder you fell off if you were being silly.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I fell off Pumpkin and I was being sensible on Pumpkin. Chinga had just had three days of hard, boring work and so had I apart from boring so Chinga and I had some fun.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Please No Critque! This was yesterdays fun, the one where my feet are jammed threw the stirrups, hands high and really crap posistion is our version of professional riding! Yesterday was pure fun! Untill we rode Pumpkin that is. No critique!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Not sure what happened I'll reupload the pics


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Yesterdays Pics, Once again Please No Critique! *Some of the pics arn't riding but I thought I would post them anyway. I am riding backwards, standing on his back, riding like a pro (I didn't kick him just had my foot around him and I had no contact in the hands so I couldn't hurt his mouth) When I ride up and put my hand out I had to tag her hand and ride around her:

Riding Backwards (Do you know how hard it is to keep your heels down)


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=579996&id=1271516909 



Me climbing the tree (Please don't say I shouldn't have posted these because they arn't riding):

Me falling out of the tree:


Sitting in the food buckets:




In the bin:


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=579996&id=1271516909


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Jumping:

Jalah:




Me:






Laying On Chingas Back:



Balancing on the jump:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Falling Out Of the food buckets:



Riding Like A Pro:





Sidesaddle:


Sitting:


Standing:

Tagging:





So this is all our fun we had!


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

The name of this forum is clearly Horse Riding. I don't want to see pictures of you that are completely irrelevant to horses, eg. you in buckets, you in trees etc.

The pictures that have nothing to do with Chinga should be posted in the Off Topic forum.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well today I didn't get any pictures. But I focused on keeping my legs right and also keeping him at a collected trot down the long sides. He likes to try to exstend the trot then rush it. We also worked on him standing still untill I asked him to move when I mounted. He did really well. We also practised halt to trot and did well and practised out square halt! We got it perfectly square! We didn't do much cantering just trotting threw bending cones, squares, circles, figure of 8's and "S" shapes.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy is out of work as she hurt her foot jumpimg a jump and Chinga out of work as for Gas Colic! ( it really really really smells when he gets rid of the gas)


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

What do you mean by "riding like a pro" I've heard you say that a few times. A pro rider is someone who makes a career out of riding and is a good, safe, functional rider


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> ChingazMyBoy is out of work as she hurt her foot jumpimg a jump and Chinga out of work as for Gas Colic! ( it really really really smells when he gets rid of the gas)


Chinga has improved heaps and has been back to his normal self since yesterday. I am hoping to have him fully back into work by next Thursday, but I'm not putting a planned date on it. 

~~~~~
Yeah its a joke. Pumpkinzmybaby22 was watching me ride one day, and I was ajusting my stirrup iorn with my foot in and my feet ended up forwards and what not. Then she was like gee ur riding like a pro. So now whenever Im riding really badly Jalah always says your riding like a pro. So its just a joke really.
~~~~
Today Chinga and I went for our first ride. Hmmm I was planning on just walk. But he was really bouncy and full of energy so I let him trot one lap. We played with bending around cones, and ground poles. He was very good.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well today, we went for a small canter. He is extremly sensitive to my leg now, or just full on energy. I would squeeze and he would exstend and if he was exstended he would change gaits. I was very happy with him!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Today boo and I did our first course .....The jumps where about 15cm high. The jumps were at different places in the paddock, but for some reason he had trouble working out jump,ride,jump. We had about five goes at it and he was doing it perfectly. At first he was scared of one of the jumps, but when I got him over it once, he went brilliant!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey!

Boo and I didn't go for a ride yesterday afternoon because I was working with Duke. But today we are going to go for a ride! I can't wait, for some reason I really want to go riding. I had a very long day at school so I am deffidently looking forward to our ride!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Had a great ride on boo! We did some really simple stuff like him being led around on a lead rope with me on his back like a little kids pony. While I tried standing up in my stirrups balancing. It was fun. Then we did some trotting and Jalah helped me keep my legs right because she would yell at me. I was very proud of my boy and we did something I NEVER thought we would do! WE LUNGED! I was so proud of us. We also worked on our jumping posistion, it seems to have improved.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Boo and I had a great ride! We did some small jumps on hills that then had a turn after the jump. So we were working on cross-country!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

Well after a while of trying to find this thread....and my....ahh....camara, I got some pictures of us riding yesterday. Possibly don't criqitue the jumping as some of you know I had a very bad jumping fall and my posistion has improved yesterday was our first time back at a higher hight....so.....I was like Woshca/Ahhh! But enjoyed it heaps!

Ummm.....worked on some cross country and have gone great! Also done some dressage and he is starting to respond to my leg a heap *I think its partly because Im "Holding" it now.

warming up:


Hole Jump (Filled in but he thinks its a hole still)


Canter:


Tyre Jump - He finally does it!



Letting him have a run:


No hand jumping -


And off he goes:


Under the jump:


No hands!



Hands...



Ummm...ahhh



Weee?



Really dreadful landing -



http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=691125&id=1271516909


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

Great pics =)


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Good god you have a well behaved horse. My horse kicks up a fuss if people take photo's from three feet away while he's trotting, I can't imagine being able to take a photo of him jumping from underneath! Haha.

_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hehe, the advantages of the zoom! Oh and we just put the camara under the jump and hoped to dear god that this jump wasn't going to be the unlucky one.

Chinga XxXx on Vimeo

A video I made, some from the camp out and the riding the other day. Today lunging and dressage. I will see if I can get pictures.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I can't help but critique; your jump position is very 'staggered'. Sometimes you are completely 'planted' in the saddle, not helping him out at all. Other times you are well out of the saddle, but standing rather than being in proper jump position. For the most part you are bracing against him, rather than helping him jump. I would say if you are having trouble with pain (your body) you need to not jump until you can get into proper jump position.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Bareback, but this is more the position you should be looking for; I am slightly leaned to my right, because he almost ran out on me, but I shifted him back into position, and at the last minute he decided to jump the jump after all...Lol!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

No pain anymore. So the posistion is better. Most of the video was taken before the camp out. Then a few days after my fall so I was just getting on and jumping because otherwise I knew I would stop.

Jumping has improved and this holidays we are having a jumping lesson. As our last one was cancelled.


----------

